

Principle Philosophy - theyCallMeSwift
http://theycallmeswift.com/2013/06/11/principle-philosophy-for-developers-entrepreneurs-and-artists/

======
metal13
Great post! Not the usual programming talk, with a bit of humour.

This cracked me up.

"I look up and at this moment realize that the entire time this was happening,
I never started running."

------
mkoble11
I love when people put a lot of thought/design in their slide deck.... and
then sprinkle in some humor. [http://theycallmeswift.com/img/principle-
philosophy/page0008...](http://theycallmeswift.com/img/principle-
philosophy/page0008.jpg)

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Thanks. Worked super hard on those slides. Check out some of my other decks
too
[https://speakerdeck.com/theycallmeswift](https://speakerdeck.com/theycallmeswift)

------
olasitarska
I saw Swift talk at DjangoCon and it is great - really thoughtful and
inspiring, thanks for summarising this!

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Thanks! The conference was great, one of my all time favorites!

